# Easton EA90 SE rim cracking



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

I have these rims on my 2012 BMC Team Machine and the rear has developed cracks around 2 or 3 of the spoke holes. I got the bike back in March of this year, so the wheels are 7 months old. 

The hubs are R4, but the wheels have the same spoke count as the SLX model, so I'm thinking the rims are actually the same rims as the SLX wheels, but with the "metal ball-bearing" SL hubs. Does anyone know if this is correct?

I know Easton has had problems with spoke breakage, but mine have never been a problem, and I have 9,000 miles on these wheels. 

Anyway, has anyone here heard of the spoke holes cracking on Easton aluminum rims? I have not seen anyone mention it yet.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, it looks like Easton will be replacing my rim. 
And it turns out I was correct about what the SE rim actually is. It's an SLX.


----------

